# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Τοποθέτηση πουλιών σε κλούβα

## pantzikis

Εχω 5 lovebird.Tα δυο ειναι ζευγαρι.ειναι σε ενα κλουβι και φτιαχνουν φωλια.Προς το παρων δεν τα μετακινω.Τα αλλα τρια σε αλλο κλουβι και ψιλομαλωνουν.Μου δινουν μια κλουβα. 1.50 υψος 1 πλατος και 0.70 βαθος.Θελω να βαλω τα 3 πουλια μεσα και μετα τα αλλα δυο αν δεν γεννησουν.Η κλουβα ειναι χωρισμενη καθ'υψος σε 1 μετρο το ενα διαμερισμα και 0.50 το αλλο και μου φαινετε μικρο.Αν την κανω ενιαια ειναι καλυτερα;Σκεφτομαι να παρω ακομα ενα να ειναι 3 ζευγαρια.Μηπως ειναι πολλα;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

βαλε καλυτερα φωτογραφιες του κλουβιου να καταλαβουμε καλυτερα τι εννοεις!  :winky:

----------


## pantzikis

Βρισκεται σε κατασταση ανακατασκευης και βαψιματος.Μολις το παρω σπιτι θα ανεβασω φωτο.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Είναι ότι πρέπει Τάσο, και θα τούς αρέσει πάρα πολύ σε τέτοια κλούβα.. Θα τους βάλεις και φωλιές και θα είναι εντάξη.. Θα αναμένουμε και φώτο!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Τασο ενιαια!! μεχρι και εξι lovebirds θα ειναι μια χαρα σε αυτες τις διαστασεις!!! με το καλο!! 
να την φτιαξεις και να μας την παρουσιασεις.

----------


## pantzikis

Τα δυο ειναι mask(ζευγαρι) και τα αλλα τεσσερα κοινα lovebird.Πειραζει να ειναι μαζι;

----------


## lagreco69

> Τα δυο ειναι mask(ζευγαρι) και τα αλλα τεσσερα κοινα lovebird.Πειραζει να ειναι μαζι;



Εαν δεν θελεις να σου γεννησουν υβριδια πειραζει!! γιατι μπορει να ζευγαρωσουν και μεταξυ τους.

----------

